

Why Are There No 24-Year-Olds in Cleantech? - ssskai
http://theenergycollective.com/christopherwilliams/46316/why-are-there-no-24-year-old-ceos-cleantech?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=twitter&utm_campaign=The+Energy+Collective+(all+posts)

======
JabavuAdams
Because it has actual capital costs? So you can't just hack something together
in a weekend with some hope of releasing it without anyone's permission.

------
ashleyreddy
I found the article disparaged young CEO's by calling them "ridiculously
young". BTW I'm 40.

